# is there an ad blocker to android that



## jayd (Mar 1, 2006)

does not eat up all the resource that AdBlock Plus does?

I have a Tesco Hudl 1 tablet. Google doesn't like you to use ABP and has a few other minor items in their play store. But nothing that looks worth while.
From time to time I go to couchtuner.com and while my desktop blocks all pop ups and ads there, some of them most likely not the sort of links you do not want to click onto, I have nothing on my tablet to block them.
I think they have every TV series that has ever been going back ten yrs in some cases. Not a bad place but crowded with flash and blink and pop up ads that have nothing at all to do with couch tuner. Should you visit, don't click on any of them,
Oh btw ... the one time I did try to install Ad Block Plus and saw a confirm on install, I never saw it again. It just did not appear to be anywhere on my tablet and certainly not sitting on my home page. 


One other unrelated question asked months go but never got a reply. Could be nobody knows and my tech support ppl did not seem to know .....
Question is.

I have a mini SD storage card 32g as my external memory in my tablet.
The problem is .... I have seen no instructions on how to download or upload or make any use whatever of my external memory card. My internal memory is only 16g so naturally I thought putting in a 32g card would be idea. But nobody seems to know how to store stuff there. ????? I am totally frustrated.

Kind Thanks for any help in either of these probs.

Cheers
JayD


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

*Adblock Plus* still is just about the only thing remotely working on Android.

Or, you can use the browser from *Hola*, or use Firefox for Android with the Adblock Plus extension.


----------

